# Moby Wrap and size limit



## applekitten (Sep 26, 2007)

What is the absolute limit size wise when it comes to carrying baby in a Moby Wrap?

My DS is already five weeks so I want to make sure that it would be worth it if I bought one now. They just look so comfy.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

I don't think there's a limit as to when it would become unsafe, but from what I've heard they get uncomfortable when then baby reaches somewhere around 15 pounds. My DD is 13 pounds and I still find it very comfortable; it's just kind of hot in this summer weather, so I usually just use it in the evenings once it cools down.

If you want to try out a Moby-style wrap without buying one, though, they're incredibly simple to make. Just get 5.5 yards of jersey cotton (you might need ness -- I'm a size 18 and that's how much I needed), cut it down to a 23-inch width, and you've got a Moby wrap! You don't even have to hem the edges (unless you're using a woven fabric instead of stretchy jersey). Here are the instructions for tying it once you have the fabric:

http://www.mobywrap.com/t-instructions.aspx

If you do use a woven fabric, you can use it much longer, since it won't stretch under the weight of the baby.


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

i don't find them all that comfy after 15 pounds. since my DD2 was over 15 pounds at 2 months, i wouldn't have bought one at 5 weeks







but if you have a more normal-sized baby, it might last you a few months.

but truthfully, if you want a wrap that's going to last, get a woven. or a MT (i loooove my MT's).


----------



## JennTheMomma (Jun 19, 2008)

My Moby says up to 36 lbs. I wore DS until he was 9 months old, not sure how much he weighed at that time. But it was still very comfortable, he just was too squirmy for me to tie it properly so we switched to a ring sling. I found that the hike hold was really comfy when he got bigger. If he was mellow when trying to put it on we'd still use it, but the ring sling is just so much more simple for us.


----------



## Blucactus (Nov 20, 2006)

Mine is still comfy to carry my 19-lb 11 month old in a variety of ways. We didn't start using it till about 2 months, bc I was intimidated by learning to tie it, but once we started I was like O.M.GOSH I wish we had been using this from birth!!!!!...it was so cozy and really, really helped him sleep. He used to want to be on me all day and it was so cozy he didn't 'swing' when I bent over doing chores like I felt like he did in the MT. (<< which I also love, and am wearing as I type & he's sleepin on my back, but just saying)


----------



## Amandamanda (Sep 29, 2007)

totally perfect on a 4.5 month old

very uncomfortable on a 26 month old.
(who i was able to wear somewhat comfortably when i first got it when she was 16 months and i was pregnant with said 4.5 month old. she just was bored.)


----------



## earth_mommy (Aug 17, 2008)

I carry our two year old in ours very comfortably, she's about 25 pounds.


----------



## laurelmick (Oct 24, 2005)

The Moby is a great starter wrap and super easy to use. Definitely worth a shot at 5 wks old. Just make sure to tie it very snugly


----------

